
In Defense of Cultural Appropriation - DiabloD3
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/14/opinion/in-defense-of-cultural-appropriation.html
======
e9
the stupidest case I saw recently on this topic is this:
[http://www.thenewstribune.com/news/local/article153143034.ht...](http://www.thenewstribune.com/news/local/article153143034.html)

should we not allow talented Latino chefs cook us french food because it's not
their culture? this is just dumb

